# What time do you feed your goats???



## Willow's Meadow (Feb 23, 2011)

What time do you feed your goats in the morning??? What time do you feed them at night???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Goats will adapt to your schedule, example: I feed my does and milk when kids are weaned as well as fill hay racks and fill water buckets at 4:30 AM before I leave for work. When I get home from work at 2:30pm, I give a flake or 2 of hay and refresh water buckets, I then feed grain and milk at 4:30pm...at "bedtime" around 8pm, I fill hayracks and check water buckets again.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I feed grain and BOSS in the morning at 7:00 or 7:30, give a flake of alfalfa and water, Then at about dinnertime I feed grain and BOSS again... of course anytime I go in the goat yard they all claim to be starving.. so sometimes they get a cookie, BOSS or raisins as a treat.. SO Spoiled!


----------



## goatsnmore (Feb 22, 2011)

7:00am-7:30am and 5:00pm-5:30pm


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I feed morning and evening but the time I feed varies wildly... they are wethers though so it isn't really like they are doing anything with it..... Trust me, they'll let you know if you're late


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I feed at about 7-7:30a.m. then again after work at 5-5:30p.m. Then my bottle baby is on 2 feedings a day right now and she gets fed at 7a.m. and 7 p.m.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hubby feed them around 6:15am. I usually check hay and give alfalfa pellets sometime between 10:30a-noon. They get a few hours of browse in the woods after the kids get home, then after choresaround the barn we feed - so it's anywhere between 6:30-7:30pm.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

anytime I feel like it! 

but once they are milking I try to keep a more regular schedule.


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

I feed around 8 am and at around 7:30 pm. I don't think goats mind what time of day you feed them, as long as you're fairly consistent!


----------

